# Finally Got One!



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, after years of not being in the right place at the right time, yesterday I finally got myself a Trophy Drum.
Dead low tide at Ramp 55 in Hatteras.
I saw two more come in there yesterday, and heard reports of others.
I had another that was on for an instant and then gone and the fellow 30 yards up the beach from me had one on for a minute or two and lost that one as well.

Back out today,
TjB


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats! Nice looking drum.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

That's a nice fish.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pretty work... I've always liked 55,not elbow to elbow,way to go,nice fish..


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

very nice fish. always a good feeling with that first one.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Good looking fish, the first one is the hardest. Now go get another!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats! Very nice looking fish! Happy for ya!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a fat fish TJB Way to go.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys!
That first one is pretty amazing. The Sweetie was amused that I hooted as long and loud as I did for my Giant's Super Bowl Victory!
Thought I would post this one as well, a shot of the Owner 7/0 circle after the fact, next to a new one...
Yikes!
Re-Tied all of my rigs this morning (thanks again to the great Drum Rig post in the Bible!) w/ 8/0 Gami's...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

12054


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Tjb, the smile says it all! Nice fish.



Hooked Up said:


> 12054


Nice but pricey!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

awesome fish


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fine lick. That's the one you'll always remember.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Beautiful fish. Congrats on the catch and citation.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations, beautiful fish


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Congrats Tjb, the smile says it all! Nice fish.


Originally Posted by Hooked Up 
12054
Nice but pricey!"

Heh, heh, heh...
I'm not sure what the "12054" is, but yes, the smile WAS pricey!
20+ years of horrible periodontal issues, and last year I finally kicked for the new choppers!
Coulda outfitted a whole new 4X4, or paid for 3 years worth of rentals on Hatteras, but it is nice to be able to smile like that again after all these years!
Thanks for noticing, even if that was not what you meant!
;-)


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Purdy one tj


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. Hooked Up was referencing gamakatsu big eye circle hooks with the 12054. They are great hooks, however they are a bit over 3 bucks a pop :--|


tjbjornsen said:


> 20+ years of horrible periodontal issues, and last year I finally kicked for the new choppers!
> Coulda outfitted a whole new 4X4, or paid for 3 years worth of rentals on Hatteras, but it is nice to be able to smile like that again after all these years!
> Thanks for noticing, even if that was not what you meant!
> ;-)


Well congrats on the choppers too then! That does seem like a pretty penny though, perhaps I should go brush and floss now...


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Congrats N Great to Meet ya*

The Adrenilin Rush is amazing, and you were one amped camper when ya came in hte shop. Its those kinds of Stories and days that make My Job priceless.. Thanks for sharing the Pic with the Roost.. JAM


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

That 1st paper fish is always he BEST, congrats!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats on the Drum. I've only caught the average 20-30 inch ones. How long was it? Nice Pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Great fish! Can't keep the fish, but you'll always have the memory!


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sweet report


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

JPChase said:


> Mr. Hooked Up was referencing gamakatsu big eye circle hooks with the 12054. They are great hooks, however they are a bit over 3 bucks a pop :--|
> 
> 
> > You could buy about 2 mustad 20/0s for that. If a drum bends that out then that drum does not need to be caught Also congrats on the fish last summer i was spooled on a light spinning combo and had a leader failure on another


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Congratulations on a nice catch.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Pretty catch TJ.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice Tom! Damn nice! I was hoping to see that CTS in your hand with that drum, but that rods a little limber for drum fishing. Congrats on the red!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice job TJ!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

JAM said:


> The Adrenilin Rush is amazing, and you were one amped camper when ya came in hte shop. Its those kinds of Stories and days that make My Job priceless.. Thanks for sharing the Pic with the Roost.. JAM


Thanks Jam! Great to finally meet you as well.
Actually we met a few years ago when you were still over at the other place, and you sold me my first conventional setup, (I believe it was an 11' Star w/ a Saltist) and gave me enough tips on how to use it so that I was able to get out there and "get it" pretty darn quick! You started me on the road to ruin with the conventional stuff and I have enjoyed every minute of it.
Thanks Again,

Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

basstardo said:


> Nice Tom! Damn nice! I was hoping to see that CTS in your hand with that drum, but that rods a little limber for drum fishing. Congrats on the red!


Well, you are right, the one you built for me would have gotten smoked by this fish! Or at least walked me a couple of hundred yeards down the beach!
The one in the pic is another CTS that I found for sale on the boards here, a 5-8 built by the fellow that used to own Fishsticks. It was the right stick for the job, and I needed every bit of it.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Deputydog said:


> Congrats on the Drum. I've only caught the average 20-30 inch ones. How long was it? Nice Pic. Thanks for sharing.


40" on the nose! 25" girth.
I've been trying to find somewhere on the web that will give me some sort of conversion to estimate the weight, and have not found it yet.
Have no clue as to what it weighted, but I pick up a lot of cases of wine and they weight 38 and this felt a lot heavier than that.
Anyone have any idea what a drum that size weighs?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

between 27.75 and 31.25 pounds ... JAM


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LXG2 divided by 800 gives you a rough estimate.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrads, well deserved


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> LXG2 divided by 800 gives you a rough estimate.


 Dawg,if you go fl it is within a couple of lbs,at least that is what I've found...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Beautiful fish. There is nothing else like a big drum from the surf.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> Well, you are right, the one you built for me would have gotten smoked by this fish! Or at least walked me a couple of hundred yeards down the beach!
> The one in the pic is another CTS that I found for sale on the boards here, a 5-8 built by the fellow that used to own Fishsticks. It was the right stick for the job, and I needed every bit of it.


Is that Mr.Ray Brown  if so he is the original owner of the 3/6 oz. that you bought also . If not he was a close friend , either way they Are Good people .I believe the other mans name was Robert . I Really Miss there shop being 15 mins. from my house


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Dawg,if you go fl it is within a couple of lbs,at least that is what I've found...


Never tried it with a fish I have weighed, hopefully will do so on spring striper.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats on the drum. He looks like he would make the ocean go down a bit when you pulled him out of the surf. 
Keep that bent hook and put it and the pictures you took together with the citation and frame it up.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Very sweet indeed..............green I am.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats on a great catch! I planned to drive a little further this summer to avoid the 43/44 crowds and now I think that is an even better idea.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

fishnuttz said:


> Is that Mr.Ray Brown  if so he is the original owner of the 3/6 oz. that you bought also . If not he was a close friend , either way they Are Good people .I believe the other mans name was Robert . I Really Miss there shop being 15 mins. from my house


Indeed it was Mr. Ray Brown.
I bought it here from a fellow named Steve in VA Bch and he had gotten it from Ray Brown.
Kinda cool that both of those came from him originally.

Thanks again guys for all of the Cheers! 
I'm still floating!
;-)

And I really like the idea of framing the pic and the citation and the hook all together,
I just hope I get it sooner than my Pomp Citation from last August, which still has not arrived!

Best To All,
Tom


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Congrats on a great catch! I planned to drive a little further this summer to avoid the 43/44 crowds and now I think that is an even better idea.


With 3/10's of a Mile of Beach open in all of Buxton, 20 Trucks is a Crowd.. JAM


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

congrats! you'll never forget your first


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Just back from cb ,kure,and wrightsville beaches. Congratulations on that nice Drum... do it again...


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice going, Im glad to see you get one!!!


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

TJ,

Well that is a beautiful red!! Congratulations --- even though you are a Giants fan I am very happy for you. Until you catch a big red you never really know why folks get so excited about them. I was under the impression that they were like black drum. Wow --- how about it!! You will never forget your first citation drum and it will keep you seekin more.

Cheers,


----------



## sandnuts81 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great catch


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

biggestsquid said:


> TJ,
> 
> Until you catch a big red you never really know why folks get so excited about them. I was under the impression that they were like black drum. Wow --- how about it!! You will never forget your first citation drum and it will keep you seekin more.
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah, no kidding there man,
From the minute it hit I knew it was something completly different from anything else I've pulled on down there. 
No mistaking that head shaking, drag-pulling mess 'o fish at the end of your line! 
As soon as I felt it I yelled at the Sweetie to grab the camera, and then started sending good karma to my knots and rig.
After the initial buzz started wearing off all I could think of was "I'm glad I took the time to finally learn to tie the knots I should have learned 20 years ago!" 
And the credit for that comes right back here @ Pier & Surf & everyone that so generously shares all of the knowledge that they do on a daily basis!
TjB


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

congrats, great fish! does this mean you have given up on the pompano?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

No Sir!
Not by a long stretch!
;-)

But I did _almost_ pull the trigger on a new heaver to celebrate with, and then remembered that I actually never get to go down there when those beasts are actually around! Two that can throw 8 should be enough for my quiver...
I'm already looking at the calendar for when I might get further south in NC for the Pomps!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Guess now you have a back up plan if you show up for pomp fishing and it is blowing hard out of the NE w/dirty water....put the fleas away and get out the spot head + 8oz...


----------

